# Quickclot



## tonedef (Mar 17, 2013)

I can't seem to find where to get it. HELP


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Last time I checked, Major Surplus and Emergency Essentials both carried it or similar product online. If you do a forum search, there is another thread that discusses quickclot and other alternative products, pros and cons. Pretty sure that thread discusses sources, local and online.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Plus you have one or two herbs that will do the same ... (Where is that thread.)


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*Andi said:


> Plus you have one or two herbs that will do the same ... (Where is that thread.)


Yarrow is one I can think of. Yarrow poultice for wounds, teas/infusions for menstrual relief.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Celox is in the camping department at Wal Mart.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Yarrow was once known as "nosebleed", it's feathery leaves making an ideal astringent swab... 

Plus more ... It is only a search away.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I bought my last stock of Celox from Amazon.com


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Andi said:


> Plus you have one or two herbs that will do the same ... (Where is that thread.)


And lets not forget about black pepper. Here is a first hand account of black pepper used to stop bleeding. Post #12.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> And lets not forget about black pepper. Here is a first hand account of black pepper used to stop bleeding. Post #12.


Thanks ... I had forgot about that thread.

(DUH on my side)


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Anyone have a preference between Celox and Quikclot? They seem to be similar, but are they the same? Does one offer additional advantages over the other?


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

I ordered several flavors of it from amazon, to include a bullet wound kit that has a tampon looking plunger you fill with celox and inject into the wound, and a nosebleed kit in case you ever get a broken one and cant stop the bleeding.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0032UY9DO/ref=oh_details_o02_s01_i04?ie=UTF8&psc=1

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004NG8V1W/ref=oh_details_o02_s01_i03?ie=UTF8&psc=1

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0032UY9F2/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Just a couple of examples.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

21601mom said:


> Anyone have a preference between Celox and Quikclot? They seem to be similar, but are they the same? Does one offer additional advantages over the other?


They both stop bleeding, but Celox is supposed to burn less and is less likely to result in an infection. It can also more expensive. I have both, but would use the Celox first just from hearing stories from soldiers who have seen it used or had it used on them. But I also follow the theory that if someone shoots me I will use whichever one I have handy. In my preps I take one package of Celox / QuikClot then add some sterile gloves, sterile pads, gauze, duct tape and a tourniquet and throw it all in a heavy duty freezer bag. One on my cargo pocket, two in my BOB, one in every other family members BOB, etc., etc.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

We have Celox. I got ours at the surplus shop and I have seen it since at Walmart.

If my DH ever had to use it he'd rather die than use it a second time. He is a baby about those types of things. If I use new skin or matisol on his cuts from work he whines like a baby. He never shows me his 'boo boos' until they are a few days old. I think he's afraid of me wanting to pull out the suture kit and start sewing. I have no issue using any of these products on my self.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

I wouldn't bother buying it. I work in EMS full time. It will cause more damage that good most circumstances. It's only beneficial if you can't control major bleeding with a tourniquet, and then you're looking at extensive internal damage from the QuikClot.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

hawkmiles said:


> I wouldn't bother buying it. I work in EMS full time. It will cause more damage that good most circumstances. It's only beneficial if you can't control major bleeding with a tourniquet, and then you're looking at extensive internal damage from the QuikClot.


I second this. It is a waste of money unless you are trying to stop bleeding inorder for transport within the golden hour. All penetrating abdominal wounds are going to require exploration -either surgical or serial CT. An appendage will do better with compression. If the vessel is too large for compression, a tourniquet will do up to 2 hours. If the vessel is that large that it hasn't stopped on its own, then nothing short of vascular repair is going to salvage it. The use of these materials are taken out of context in way too many forums. On the battlefield, they save lives because a general surgeon should always be within 1 hour of the wounded and within 24 hours or less they are in a level one trauma center.

Not to mention, these have the capability to severely alter the clotting cascade and may cause a slew of other undesirable injuries - stroke, peripheral venous dammage, DVT, PE. bad stuff you don't want. EMTs and most soldiers are trained to use it because the patient it is a part of PHTLS where the endpoint is a higher echelon of care.


----------



## tonedef (Mar 17, 2013)

I had quick lot used on me in the military it does burn like crazy but it stopped the bleed out almost instantly but the burn is nothing compared to the bullet


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hawk and Dr,

While I partially agree with you that the use of these materials are designed with the thought that a patient will be in a higher echelon of care within that "golden hour". The main point most of us are looking at, what if there is no higher echelon of care, what if I am alone on my farm and I get injured and I am bleeding out quickly? There a many reasons why not to use it, but just as many to have it on hand and need to use it. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Well... without the higher echelon of care, any bleeding that you couldn't stop with compression alone will likely mean that the collateral blood flow to that limb is questionable at best. Unless you're skilled at amputation or have a doplar to make a grave decision, you're inviting a septic infection. 

A penetrating abdominal injury (even if bleeding is stopped) will probably end in an untreatable peritonitis and septic shock or continued internal bleeding and progressive hemodynamic shock and death. Either option gives you a long drawn out painful death. Your loved ones would likley depleat a massive amount of your medical supplies to watch you suffer. 

It's the tip of the iceburg. To really make a difference in the care, you need IV fluid, IV antibiotics, monitors, and atleast a modest degree of medical knowledge to really make a difference in using hemostatic agent. 

It's fine to have and fine to use, but the real question 1) is it giving you false hope? 2) does it make financial sense?

Alot of people just on this bandwagon of getting the "basics" when alot of the times the basics are a foundation of knowledge. Times that i might consider it useful are 1: severe injury from while solo hiking where I might not be able to hold compression and move towards a hospital or rescue at the same time. 2: Getting shot on a hunting trip hours away from care and i have no better way to pack the wound. That stuff is a blind cautery agent and results in a lot of peripheral tissue dammage so use it very cautiously.


----------



## tonedef (Mar 17, 2013)

This is true . For me it's more about the smaller injury and as for all the infection if shtf we will all be subject to a change and a prayer . If your all concerned about not having medical help thats why we prep and in prepping we really can only hope it goes well for us but its all an unknown. The level of prep we all do is as personnel as our choice of under wear ( we buy a pair that looks and feels right but if we shite out pants that's when we know the truth


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

tonedef said:


> I can't seem to find where to get it. HELP


The thing is to know what quick clot is; 
It ain't magic; it ain't an invention; and it ain't expensive.

It is Zeolite, also sold as Zeo-Clot, and often with silver as an antimicrobial.

Now...what is ZeoClot? It is finely ground Zeolite. What is that? It is sold for many uses worldwide; as they say;
"Hundreds of Zeolites, Thousands of uses; Millions of applications."
I can never remember all of the awesome apps for it;
95% of all Zeolite sold worldwide is called...Kitty Litter.

I wrote back in...hell, call it the old days:
"We can make ice, clot blood, remove radioactive material from our bodies, grow plants with no soil, make medical grade oxygen, filter air and water, soil and alcohol, and all with the same "ancient" micro-sieve mineral--tada!!! ZEOLITE AKA Kitty litter!!!
We can grow food out of thin air with dry water. (Ultrasonic Aeroponics)
We can grow food without a continual water system, or dirt, in closed loop Aquaponics systems wherein fish fertilize the plants, and the plants (in gravel, or "kitty litter" (NASA coined the term ZEOPONIX)) purify the water for the fish, which fertilize the water for the plants etc etc.
We have black walnuts for life-saving iodine to protect our thyroid and health from virus, bacteria and radioactive fallout (illegal aliens are allegedly currently crossing the border- not Mexicans, but Arabs and Orientals--carrying, guess what? Potassium Iodide- to take during the 2 weeks of fallout after a nuclear incident!!!"

I guess I will put up a different thread for other info as it will be overload for any one subject.

jeremiyah


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Zeolite is no longer used in quick clot. That was the first generation. Now Kaolin is used but within the guaze pad itself - even this has been reformulated. The exothermic rxn in Zeolite was responsible for the thermal burns which added addition injury and risk (getting too much or in the eyes of the patient or responder). Z-Medica stopped its production for these reasons. Any negitively charged absorbant substance will help with hemostasis. One of the most commonly used in the OR is sterile potato starch. Microporous polysaccharide hemosphere (MPH) to be exact. I wish it were as easy as just using on of the shelf product, but its the formation of the microspheres and increase of the available surface area and absorbancy that makes it so useful. I'll read more about its use for filtering though.


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

drfacefixer said:


> Zeolite is no longer used in quick clot. That was the first generation. Now Kaolin is used but within the guaze pad itself - even this has been reformulated. The exothermic rxn in Zeolite was responsible for the thermal burns which added addition injury and risk (getting too much or in the eyes of the patient or responder). Z-Medica stopped its production for these reasons. Any negitively charged absorbant substance will help with hemostasis. One of the most commonly used in the OR is sterile potato starch. Microporous polysaccharide hemosphere (MPH) to be exact. I wish it were as easy as just using on of the shelf product, but its the formation of the microspheres and increase of the available surface area and absorbancy that makes it so useful. I'll read more about its use for filtering though.


So, activated charcoal is negative; would that work?
Thanks for the update / info.
good stuff as usual.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

drfacefixer said:


> Zeolite is no longer used in quick clot. That was the first generation. Now Kaolin is used but within the guaze pad itself - even this has been reformulated. The exothermic rxn in Zeolite was responsible for the thermal burns which added addition injury and risk (getting too much or in the eyes of the patient or responder). Z-Medica stopped its production for these reasons. Any negitively charged absorbant substance will help with hemostasis. One of the most commonly used in the OR is sterile potato starch. Microporous polysaccharide hemosphere (MPH) to be exact. I wish it were as easy as just using on of the shelf product, but its the formation of the microspheres and increase of the available surface area and absorbancy that makes it so useful. I'll read more about its use for filtering though.


Actually according to the Z-Medica website zeolite is still used in some prehospital and military grade products. But you are correct the active ingredient in hospital grade quikclot is kaolin.

http://www.z-medica.com/healthcare/How-QuikClot-Works/FAQs.aspx#faq_1


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

ras1219como said:


> Actually according to the Z-Medica website zeolite is still used in some prehospital and military grade products. But you are correct the active ingredient in hospital grade quikclot is kaolin.
> 
> http://www.z-medica.com/healthcare/How-QuikClot-Works/FAQs.aspx#faq_1


Which, is another clay, correct? with a negative charge, same as Zeolite, 
Bentonite, Charcoal...
One key here is negative charge which can be had for free from touching ground -earthing.
I know a surgery nurse whose son fell out of a truck; terrible head injury. Wife gave her a grounding system a friend makes; she was ecstatic, and said they ground patients in ER to protect them 
In addition, Negative Ions are same: FAST healing of wounds, burns etc.

Russians do much more with it -have for years...going back to US Hockey win in Olympics):club: Dirty deal allegedly....


----------

